# Cargo Net Clips



## mahkus (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have a 2015 Cruze Diesel that I'm having an issue with installing the cargo net. The left side of the trunk has this U shaped clip, but I'm wondering if there was supposed to be the same clip on the right side of the trunk? It did not come with it. I have tried to attach the net to the right side there but it slips off. If it is supposed to be the U shaped clip, does anyone have a part number or somewhere I can order it from? I have tried to find it but to no avail (and I don't want to spend $40 on a new cargo net).

Thanks!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

That's an odd looking clip. I don't remeber it comming with my August 2013 purchase of a cargo net.


----------



## mahkus (Sep 9, 2016)

It was supposed to come equipped with it but the dealership had to pull a net out of another car when I bought it. I'm wondering if they pooched the whole thing and never installed the appropriate clips?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the hook in your pic is to hang a grocery bag

you need two other hooks 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-gen1-appearance-body-detailing-interior/12671-cargo-net-hooks.html


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Net should have come with 2 hooks. Looks like they didn't install them.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Every cargo net I've installed you remove the plain black fasteners from the back wall(trunk opening side) and replace those with the cargo net clips(they just screw in). Not sure about the cruze but every other car you need 4 fasteners to mount it, two for each side top and bottom corners.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Every cargo net I've installed you remove the plain black fasteners from the back wall(trunk opening side) and replace those with the cargo net clips(they just screw in). Not sure about the cruze but every other car you need 4 fasteners to mount it, two for each side top and bottom corners.





TheRealHip said:


> Net should have come with 2 hooks. Looks like they didn't install them.


yep only 2 hooks, at the top only

thread i linked has the part # for the hooks


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> yep only 2 hooks, at the top only
> 
> thread i linked has the part # for the hooks


Yes, just 2 hooks.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> Yes, just 2 hooks.


That's really strange so the bottom net "envelope" just hangs loose? Even my Sonic hatchback has 4 mount points, wouldn't think it would be very secure without the bottom also attached in the corners. 

I still had the cargo net from my 2004 Cavalier, I used two of its mount hooks up high in the front of Cruze trunk(existing holes), and used para-cord to attach bottom two corners to metal loop that are concealed below carpet in front of trunk. Really nice to be able to put the seat down to grab something from the back and it always be within reach. When I didn't need it, just unhook top and throw under the carpet. 








http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/memb...picture10687-alternate-cargo-net-location.jpg


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah kidda weird it just hangs their from the 2 top hooks. I like mine.


----------



## mahkus (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys! Got the two screws ordered, waiting for them to come from MN.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I use two cargo nets to keep the items more secure. Some nets allow you to shove your stuff in the body of the net, and also come with top and bottom hooks. All my cars have seemed to be just equipped with two top hooks?


----------

